# Dunhams 30% Off Coupons



## Hockey9019

Posting here for the summertime for everyone. Will post it monthly for anyone interested.

As said in the ice fishing forum, ring up each item separately to save 30% on each item instead of the low item in a multi-item purchase. 

You can have them scan your phone or enter the barcode

*April 2015*
https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=13716&custNo=0000000&coupon=Coupon_13716


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

Hockey, you are the man! Very much appreciated!! Thanks man, tight lines!


----------



## pike man

Hockey, Thanks for the coupon !


----------



## g.giovengo

Thank you. Will save me some money.


----------



## lasec17

Thank you great work


----------



## river rat78

You forgot to read the fine print. It says one coupon per customer.


----------



## DFJISH

And the exclusions in the fine print cover many items and popular brand names. It's still a great savings... if it covers what you want.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

If you can use it once, it's great in my book, hats off to hockey for passing on the savings to his fellow sportsman. Also, an FYI to folks making larger purchases and looking to save a few bucks. Although the 20-30% coupons exclude many high dollar purchases, if you are a AAA or BCBS member you can get 10% off even on high dollar items


----------



## Hockey9019

river rat78 said:


> You forgot to read the fine print. It says one coupon per customer.


You can reuse it over and over. Just load it up in your phone or print as many as you wish. You can split your order into multiple orders too.


----------



## willl-burrr

Thx for posting these coupons. Screenshot complete!


----------



## MossMan

Thank you!!


----------



## RippinLipp

Thanks Hockey.. Just used it the other day. Lady at the register told me to save it in my phone and keep using it till the end of the month.


----------



## woodie slayer

river rat78 said:


> You forgot to read the fine print. It says one coupon per customer.


 
i printed 2 and used them both friday in gaylord


----------



## vizslagirl

Hey Hockey can you up date the coupon for May,I have something I need to get and forgot to go yesterday.Thanks


----------



## J D

Here


----------



## TVCJohn

FWIW....I was just at the TVC Dunhams about 1 hour ago and they have all of their firearms and certain ammo on sale. Seen alot of cheap Rem core-lokt 30-30 and 30-06 boxes on sale.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

J D said:


> Here


Here is the link:

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=13984&custNo=0000000&coupon=Coupon_13984


----------



## carpetman

nice work guys thanks to all posting there birthday coupons!!! they do come in very handy ,i use them all the time for various different things!! thanks again!!!


----------



## huntnfish2

Does anyone have the 30% off Dunhams coupon for June? Thanks!


----------



## Grizzyaries

The only one I could find was 20% off










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

Here you go:

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=14975&custNo=0000000&coupon=Coupon_14975


----------



## fishinfanatic19

thanks a lot!!


----------



## Steve

LoneWolfArcher said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=14975&custNo=0000000&coupon=Coupon_14975


Thanks, going to the store tomorrow for a ladder stand.


----------



## 2508speed

Nothing in it at all. But if you guys want a ladder stand check out Family Tradition Tree Stands out of Michigan. Not a better one IMO.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

October:
https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15281&custNo=0000000&coupon=Coupon_15281


----------



## Solaba84

Thank you very much lone wolf. Always comes in handy


----------



## Perch_hunter

October coupon is invalid at dunhams. They had to override the coupon code both times I tried to use it. Does anyone have another link to the coupon?


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Perch_hunter said:


> October coupon is invalid at dunhams. They had to override the coupon code both times I tried to use it. Does anyone have another link to the coupon?


I had the same issue. They honored it but gave me a hard time about it.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

I just tried it as well and it didn't work either, anyhow was good while it lasted, might need to go back to the 20% ones you get with just about every purchase


----------



## Hockey9019

You can enter any 7 digit number after custNo. The 7 0's barcode doesn't work

Change it to 1234567 or anything else. I can confirm 1234567 works


Here is the October one

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15281&custNo=1234567&coupon=Coupon_15281


----------



## ENTRAPMENT

Thanks for the coupon!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

Here is November's. Based on Hockey's suggestion you may want to slightly alter the custno in the url prior to using:

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15526&custNo=1234567&coupon=Coupon_15526

Enjoy!


----------



## Hockey9019

Yup, here is another link

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15526&custNo=9864756&coupon=Coupon_15526

You can enter any 7 digit number (1234567) in the link after the 'custNo=XXXXXXX'


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

Hockey9019 said:


> Yup, here is another link
> 
> https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15526&custNo=9864756&coupon=Coupon_15526
> 
> You can enter any 7 digit number (1234567) in the link after the 'custNo=XXXXXXX'


Yeah just afraid if too many of us start using the same one then they'll shut that one down too.


----------



## vdub4182

LoneWolfArcher said:


> Yeah just afraid if too many of us start using the same one then they'll shut that one down too.


You can use my application if you want, it autogenerates the 7 digit customer number. I update it the last day of the month or on the 1st of the new month. http://cpltraveler.com/dunhams.html


----------



## fish_AK

I don't mean to hijack but does anyone have a 20$ off 100 or 150$ cabelas coupon?


----------



## Homiefrumwhyome

Does anyone have a 30% off coupon for December yet?


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

Homiefrumwhyome said:


> Does anyone have a 30% off coupon for December yet?


Here you go:

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15925&custNo=0123456&coupon=Coupon_15925


----------



## Homiefrumwhyome

LoneWolfArcher said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=15925&custNo=0123456&coupon=Coupon_15925


Thank you!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

So it appears that Dunham's caught on and they are now redirecting direct links to the coupon to their webpage. I will see if there is a workaround for this.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Is the birthday 30%er still available if one signs up now (not only legacy)? (I'm assuming it's available via email/club sign up, right?)


I believe so. But now that you mention it I don't remember if I received one last year for my birthday. It is coming up next month, I'll pay attention.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit

LoneWolfArcher said:


> I believe so. But now that you mention it I don't remember if I received one last year for my birthday. It is coming up next month, I'll pay attention.


Likewise, I'll sign up just to find out. If not and it just sends a ton of ads, I'll just unsubscribe. I see the 20%ers everywhere (incl the '16-'17 MI Fishing Guide).


----------



## retiredsailor

Mine always says Percentage off regular price item. Most of their items are sale priced....can you use it on those prices???


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

retiredsailor said:


> Mine always says Percentage off regular price item. Most of their items are sale priced....can you use it on those prices???


Often times you cannot, I think they give you whatever is the best deal off of the regular price. So if an item was ref price of 50$ and was on sale for 30$ you couldn't apply a 20% off coupon because the item is already on sale for 30$ which is 40% off of its 50$ original price.


----------



## jancoe

I did not receive a 30% off on my b day in feb. I signed up 8 months before my b day hoping I would get it.


----------



## cdrswamp

Any chance anyone has a current 30% for June. I signed up but haven't received one. I have a 20 I can use but the 30 would hopefully save me another $180


----------

